# Track system for simple layout?



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm building an HO layout but this weekend I picked up a Kato Metra N starter set for a ridiculous deal. My layout plan already has enough mountains that an elevated loop and a couple sidings ringing an approximately 4'x4' area is quite workable 

Also I think it would be fun to dabble in N scenery and it would let me add suburban/residential scenery which has no place on the current HO plan.

So, should I expand the Unitrack loop or go Atlas? My priority is reliable running and affordability. My HO track work is code 100 Atlas so exact proto is not a concern.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

If you're happy with set loops and ovals, Kato track is very reliable. If you're looking for more flexibility to have bends and twist in your tracks, Atlas is the way to go. Atlas needs soldering because their joiners are terrible to meet the reliability of Kato(imho). Kato will still require some soldering to have feeders ever 3 feet of so. Personally I have used both and like how the Atlas looks when doing finial scenery,


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2018)

I much prefer Kato Unitrack to Atlas unless you're not using any switch tracks. I found Atlas switches very unreliable.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks for the info folks.

Is there a mid price option between $30 Kato switches and $12 Atlas switches that would give good service along with code 80 Atlas track? On the other hand, if I'm only going to have 2-4 switches, I can probably either bite the bullet or take my time and wait for deals. 

Also, I'm going to run DC, but it might be nice to have the ability to swap trains without needing blocks. Can Kato switches be setup to cut the circuit when closed?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2018)

Eilif said:


> Can Kato switches be setup to cut the circuit when closed?



The number 6 switches are power routing. Power only flows the way the points are set, the other leg of the switch is dead. The number 4 switches can be set to power routing or both legs live. The number 6 switches are cheaper and more reliable but take up a lit more room than the number 4 switches.

You can use Peco switches with Atlas track. Peco switches are better quality and can be used manually or you can add a switch machine. I don't know what the current price of Peco switches is but they aren't cheap.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with Joe, Kato #6 are pretty bomb proof. I had 2 of the #4s and ended up tossing them. This was a few years back, I don't know if changes were made, since. 
Atlas switches with cheap dpsp switches rigged with piano wire worked very well for me. They take a lot of tinkering though.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Good to know about Kato #6 vs #4. 
I'd likely only be doing two separate sidings off the loop so a bit more gradual switch angle would not be a problem. I would prefer to have remote control so that folks don't have to reach over the HO section of the layout to switch. I see that a Kato #6 remote controlled turnout (switch sold separately) is around $20 and that seems doable.

Also good to know that #6 is power routing. With the very limited space to work with the N part of the layout would be more of an "operating accessory" than an operating layout but I'd definitely want to have two trains to mess about with. 

It's a bit cheesy, but maybe even N trains that almost match an HO consist so the HO rolls into the tunnel below and I can roll the N out of a tunnel above....


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*What's the best kind of turnout to buy?*



Eilif said:


> Good to know about Kato #6 vs #4.
> I'd likely only be doing two separate sidings off the loop so a bit more gradual switch angle would not be a problem. I would prefer to have remote control so that folks don't have to reach over the HO section of the layout to switch. I see that a Kato #6 remote controlled turnout (switch sold separately) is around $20 and that seems doable.
> 
> Also good to know that #6 is power routing. With the very limited space to work with the N part of the layout would be more of an "operating accessory" than an operating layout but I'd definitely want to have two trains to mess about with.
> ...


 Eilif;

It sounds like you are sort of using the N-scale train as one seen from a distance; and therefore smaller looking than the HO-scale train in the foreground. Is that part of your plan, or do you simply want to run two different scales? Your choice, of course. Nothing really "wrong" with either approach.
As for turnouts, there are many options. The attached file discusses them in detail. The short form is, if you decide to go with flex track, then I'd recommend Peco turnouts. They do cost about $30 ea. but they are renowned for not causing any derailments. If you can reach them, Peco turnouts don't need a switch machine. They have a built-in spring which makes manual operation easy. If the turnouts will be out of reach, as you mentioned, Peco sells a switch machine that snaps right onto the bottom of the turnout, and is very reliable. DonR. here on the forum has been using Peco turnouts, with Peco's electric switch machines attached and a C.D.U. (Capacitive Discharge Unit) which he built himself, that prevents burnouts of the switch machines. If you want more info, I'm sure Don will be happy to help you. 
I also have had problems with Atlas "Snap Switch" turnouts, both HO and N scales, at different stages of my hobby experience. I, and many others, do not like them, or recommend them. However, there are many who use them, and do like them, here on the forum. I have not used the Kato turnouts myself (I make my own) but I've heard only good things about them here. If you decide to go with the Kato Unitrack system, then Those turnouts would fit right in. Kato products in general are of excellent quality.

Have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment All AboutTurnouts.pdf


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

traction fan said:


> Eilif;
> 
> It sounds like you are sort of using the N-scale train as one seen from a distance; and therefore smaller looking than the HO-scale train in the foreground. Is that part of your plan, or do you simply want to run two different scales? Your choice, of course. Nothing really "wrong" with either approach.
> As for turnouts, there are many options. The attached file discusses them in detail. The short form is, if you decide to go with flex track, then I'd recommend Peco turnouts. They do cost about $30 ea. but they are renowned for not causing any derailments. If you can reach them, Peco turnouts don't need a switch machine. They have a built-in spring which makes manual operation easy. If the turnouts will be out of reach, as you mentioned, Peco sells a switch machine that snaps right onto the bottom of the turnout, and is very reliable. DonR. here on the forum has been using Peco turnouts, with Peco's electric switch machines attached and a C.D.U. (Capacitive Discharge Unit) which he built himself, that prevents burnouts of the switch machines. If you want more info, I'm sure Don will be happy to help you.
> ...


Thanks TF,
Yep, it's definitely an "at-a-distance" effect I'd be going for. It won't actually be at a distance, but it will all be up a cliff/hill/mountain from the HO stuff. I've got lots of foam I can build up the height with. 

Thanks for the document. I'm leaning toward Unitrack now. It's more high-end than I usually purchase, but I won't need much of it.


----------

